# New Life-Like in the pipeline



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Walthers has updated their site with 2 new Nascar's : the #11 Fedex and may be a #16 Ameriquest (new paint scheme for the #16 National guard ?). A Mustang as single item and pictures of their Downtown Drifters. From the pictures of the set, it looks like they got in...JL cars !?! But nice layout for a set.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tycobel said:


> Walthers has updated their site with 2 new Nascar's : the #11 Fedex and may be a #16 Ameriquest (new paint scheme for the #16 National guard ?). A Mustang as single item and pictures of their Downtown Drifters. From the pictures of the set, it looks like they got in...JL cars !?! But nice layout for a set.
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing


 
And the first picture of the Irwin Fusion.
Actually,I posted some days ago that the lists had changed. Like you, I noticed that pictures had been added today. The Nascars look nice, especially the Dodge ones but why oh why do they not have the bank of generic sponsors on the ''doors'', the cars look bare without them...


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey all, it looks like the downtown drifters Honda set has turn borders, cool. Turn borders would have made more sense on Auto World sets with the "realistic drift action" as it says on some of their packaging. The cars don't look much like Civic SI's to me, they look like Acuras or Toyotas, but they are definitely working on thier stuff, Jimmy


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'll ask my contact in the Walthers graphics department for a better picture of the box art.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Montoya,
I agree, I also wish they would do something w/ the head lights. Maybe I should send them a link to Patto's. Like the red and yellow Cat 22. Did you make that one?
Jerry


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Drifters?.....wonder if they have slide guides?


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> And the first picture of the Irwin Fusion.
> Actually,I posted some days ago that the lists had changed. Like you, I noticed that pictures had been added today. The Nascars look nice, especially the Dodge ones but why oh why do they not have the bank of generic sponsors on the ''doors'', the cars look bare without them...


 I agree with you.
These generic sponsor on the sides all together are so unique to Nascar that they give a real cachet to the cars. 
On the other side, I think that the ones they used to have as stickers were oversized.

I don't know why they can't put these sponsors (licensing ??) as part of their new way to decorate the cars : most of their bodies now are 1 paint and all the rest are made of stickers though "melted on the body" ? This should be a cost effective solution compared to before or how the way Tyco/Mattel were doing theirs...

BTW I like your custom #22 too !


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

bumpercar88 said:


> Montoya,
> I agree, I also wish they would do something w/ the head lights. Maybe I should send them a link to Patto's. Like the red and yellow Cat 22. Did you make that one?
> Jerry


I had it made for me.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

You will not believe what the cars on the Honda set box art actually are! (see thumbnail).

If anyone wants to see the whole image PM me....


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

I mentionned it in my first post, they look like JL cars and they are !!
I suspect they are going to change these going forward as soon as they got the body shape ready.
I remember several years ago when they posted picture of their new Monte-Carlo, they used the Tyco body !?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tycobel said:


> I mentionned it in my first post, they look like JL cars and they are !!
> I suspect they are going to change these going forward as soon as they got the body shape ready.
> I remember several years ago when they posted picture of their new Monte-Carlo, they used the Tyco body !?


Well spotted.
I like the turn borders though, hope they stay.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Is this GM shape new or the return of an old shape?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

This *is* new (and drop bloody dead georgous)


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> You will not believe what the cars on the Honda set box art actually are! (see thumbnail).
> 
> If anyone wants to see the whole image PM me....


That is a hoot...
I guess LL cars were not ready for the photoshoot...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

noddaz said:


> That is a hoot...
> I guess LL cars were not ready for the photoshoot...


Pity as even the bare one looks glorious.


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

This is their 2006 body. I slightly revised version of the previous one. Still the less attractive of the 3 Nascar bodies to me...

But nice work on the Honda !
I like this trend of having more modern 'sport' cars (this one, the C6R from AW).


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tycobel said:


> Walthers has updated their site with 2 new Nascar's : the #11 Fedex and may be a #16 Ameriquest (new paint scheme for the #16 National guard ?). A Mustang as single item and pictures of their Downtown Drifters. From the pictures of the set, it looks like they got in...JL cars !?! But nice layout for a set.
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing


 
Here is a sneak peek at the Fedex car, possibly they have just used a diecast?


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I really like that Mustang.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

RacerDave said:


> I really like that Mustang.


They changed it!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish they would get serious about their rims though..


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Box art now changed:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

What would be nice in all this is if with Auto World producing some new modern sports cars, and Life Like adding a few, that it would prompt Racemasters to get on with producing a few new AFX cars and get Mattel on board for a few also ( . . . and if Mattel could just do the F1 grid each season, I think that is all they would have to do to keep me happy).

I can dream, right? 

'doba


----------

